# got acidophilus tablets by mistake.. can I crush them



## tippytoes26 (Mar 19, 2002)

I got acidophilus tablets by mistake.. can I crush them up in order to give some to my baby? i think I was suppose to get the refridgerated kind in capsules, but I just had DH pick up what GNC had in stock. The directions don't give any recommendations for a child. It just says to take one before every meal (it's the 4billion). Should I be taking more than that? How much would I crush to give my infant (6weeks)

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

yes crush and then mix with a little ebm to give to her. one per day should be fine. you can take as many as you want. the only side effect is that too much can give you loose stools, that is it


----------

